# Fuel additive



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

Hello all,
I just bought a Kioti CX 2510HST tractor and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good fuel additive that they use and had good results with it. thanks for reading.
Pocojo


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Is it new or used? My 2c is new or used low hours I'd just use quality clean fuel.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

fuddy1952 said:


> Is it new or used? My 2c is new or used low hours I'd just use quality clean fuel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


Its new and I will go with just clean fuel. Thanks for your response


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

In the summer time with good quality fuel you should not need any additive.......


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

That seems to be the trending advice and I will follow it. Thanks for your response.

Pocojo


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I do use a diesel additive. I've been happy with Howe's or Power Service products. For small storage tanks that may be partially filled I add a bio-side for fungus control and add an anti-gel in the winter to storage tanks and an additional shot to tractor tanks. For my older tractors I believe they benefit from the added lubricant that current fuel doesn't provide. My tractors are normally parked inside and until recently most run weekly. If you keep the filters free of water you should be fine. I just like the added piece of mind. B.


----------



## pocojo (7 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> I do use a diesel additive. I've been happy with Howe's or Power Service products. For small storage tanks that may be partially filled I add a bio-side for fungus control and add an anti-gel in the winter to storage tanks and an additional shot to tractor tanks. For my older tractors I believe they benefit from the added lubricant that current fuel doesn't provide. My tractors are normally parked inside and until recently most run weekly. If you keep the filters free of water you should be fine. I just like the added piece of mind. B.





BinVa said:


> I do use a diesel additive. I've been happy with Howe's or Power Service products. For small storage tanks that may be partially filled I add a bio-side for fungus control and add an anti-gel in the winter to storage tanks and an additional shot to tractor tanks. For my older tractors I believe they benefit from the added lubricant that current fuel doesn't provide. My tractors are normally parked inside and until recently most run weekly. If you keep the filters free of water you should be fine. I just like the added piece of mind. B.





BinVa said:


> I do use a diesel additive. I've been happy with Howe's or Power Service products. For small storage tanks that may be partially filled I add a bio-side for fungus control and add an anti-gel in the winter to storage tanks and an additional shot to tractor tanks. For my older tractors I believe they benefit from the added lubricant that current fuel doesn't provide. My tractors are normally parked inside and until recently most run weekly. If you keep the filters free of water you should be fine. I just like the added piece of mind. B.


Thanks much for your response BinVa.

Pocojo


----------

